# need Hardtail MTB



## marcopolo33 (12 Aug 2008)

[/B] Can somebody please help with advice, where I can buy good Hardtail MTB for good price, can be new or used .. up to 500£??? Thanks..


----------



## Mr Pig (12 Aug 2008)

This is the right time to buy as lots of shops will be selling off last years bikes either right now or very soon.

After years of riding an aluminium hardtail I've just bought a steel framed one. I have found it very comfortable, not only because if the ride characteristics but also the geometry. I bought a Genesis Altitude 00 which you should be able to get for £500 or less quite easily. 

If you want an aluminium bike the choice is massive, but don't buy mail order. You must try the bike before you buy it and better still, try a few. I think the Specialized Rockhopper is a sound buy but I knew I didn't want one within thirty seconds of getting on it. No one can tell you what will feel right to you.

Is it is you want to do on the bike? Where abouts in Scotland are you?


----------



## RedBike (12 Aug 2008)

A bike shop??

I would strongly suggest you try before you buy. However, if you want to buy off the net. Merlin or Pauls cycles are worth having a look at.


----------



## Globalti (13 Aug 2008)

Merlin Cycles in Leyland do an unbeatable range of steel hardtails with great specs.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Merlin Cycles in Leyland do an unbeatable range of steel hardtails with great specs.


Seconded - I bought an 853-framed Rock Lobster from them in 2001 and have been very happy with it (twice your budget however!). Definitely take a look at the their 2008 range here.


----------



## Mr Pig (13 Aug 2008)

He may not want a steel bike, most people are happy with aluminium bikes and they are much easier to find.


----------



## Renard (14 Aug 2008)

Trek 6500


----------

